# Does anyone feels this? and i found out something!!



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

* Hello there!! i wanted to ask you guys something, does anyone feels lump in throat. as if something solid is in your throat and you want to swallow it. and do u have any idea why is occurs and how can i get better from it?

i also found out that the more we try to kick the anxiety and the dp the more anxious we will feel. My doctor told me anxiety is like a baby the more he cries and u respond to him the more he will cry. resoponding to anxiety thoughts and feeling is a temporary solution that will comfort us but in the long term if we did respond we wont get better, if we didnt respond and felt anxious for a week is better better than ur whole life.*


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

A lump in the throat is a normal symptom of anxiety, most likely to do with lack of expression or choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I found this for you:

Lump In Throat - Anxiety Related

amy88:



> Anyone have a problem with lump in throat sensation due to anxiety/panic attacks? I have been having this problem for a few weeks on and off, and now it seems more on than off. Hoping this is just anxiety. My last panic attack was two weeks ago. Just started zoloft on wednesday. I hope i'm not the only one.


dmwilmoth:



> What do you mean exactly by 'lump in the throat'? I have had problems with an achy throat -- feels like when you are wanting to cry but you hold it in, so your throat starts to ache -- is this feeling similar to your 'lump'? I get this ache in my throat all the time when I am reading out loud or singing -- basically when I am vocal for long periods without resting my voice. I just started being this way within the last year -- never bothered me before.
> 
> Dianna


http://ehealthforum.com/health/topic26026.html


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

i'm liking the 2nd part of your post! about fighting anxiety!!! i never thought about it like that! i had been dp free for the ebst part of 6 years! i've had minor set backs here and there, but i have it back now quite bad! i think with the gap in between my last episode being over 2 years i think thats why it hit me hard.... For me DP comes back in a split second! and i tried so hard to fight it it!,, i was getting panicy and full on anxious...

its been over a week now... i still feel a million miles from ok, but i've stopped fighting it.......with me i get "bad thoughts" like i cant control my sub concious thoughts, when i have DP i get these really bad, and instead of me fighting these thoughts i'm just going with the flow and trying to ignore them ...i KNOW THE REAL ME! so any stupid thought i get is irrelevant to my life!

SO.... back to your analagy, i'm ignoring the baby, and hopefully it will stop crying 

good post, i like it


----------



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

hey laser dog My DP also comes in a second  and anyway iam feeling better than the last year, you know its kind of episodes sometimes good and sometimes back, one step to the front and two steps back!!! so how do u take forward steps to go with the flow? what do u tell ur self and what do u do when u feel scared?

Have anyone experianced agoraphobia?! thats one of my major problems, i panic so so much outside house and this led to decrease of my activities, iam still working on these things but as you all know anxiety steps requires practice and patience...

If people can share their steps to recovery so everybody can benefit it would be excellent!!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I also have a big lump in my throat, I think it is down to expression or lack of it


----------



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

Hello, what do u mean by lack of expression?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

What I mean is that im really bad at telling people when I am upset or annoyed with people and very rarely completely honest with how I am when I speak to people so it feels like there is a block in my throat when I am communicating because I am not expressing what is really there. If that makes sense.


----------



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

pablo, where do u come from?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I live in Cambridge England. This is not a good country for emotional health and expressing yourself, I wish I lived in a country where you can get angry and cry without people thinking you are weird

Does what I say about lack of expression apply to you at all mimigamal?


----------



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

no i dont think so, i get the feeling of lump many times without a reason, when i feel so stressed and tension i acctually feel it but when i forget about it, it goes away i think.. but the problem is that its too hard to forget about the pain escpecially when ur anxious


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

with me pablo.... growing up i was frustrated with myself.....looking back its probs to do with this! i was VERY shy...i NEVER mixed...i quit all sports teams i just wanted to be in my comfort zone all the time (i.e home) school was a nitemare! i weren't bullied or anything....just my shyness stopped me doing sports talking to girls etc... and i probably hated myself! i used to live my life in my head, day dreaming and thinking one day i'll be ok".... but then i was getting older 16 ish etc..and to be honest i was still waiting for myself to snap out of this shyness and stuff.... i was getting to like 18 and i was looking back at my child hood and looking at everything i missed out on coz i was so reclusive, i was an adult yet i was still thinking like a kid.... difficult to explain, i so wanted to re live my school live and do it differently. however moving on when i was getting onto 18 etc i could see myself turninginto an adult recluse, i had no real hobbies, i wouldn't go out, couldn't talk to girls.--- i felt so bad about myself...-- (i used to get bad thoughts?---think sum1 else has a post on this--that made me feel evil)... i hated my life...i was just living it! then gradually i just thought fuck it! i started going to the gym i put like 3 stone of muscle on.... that in turn improved my confidence and self esteem, once they were improved i started MAKING myself go out and socialise, i started sports and stuff again, talking to girls (which in the past was impossible!---SO shy)... then over the years i was gradually enjoying my life! 
then now.. i have a Brialliant job, went on for my degree, got a girlfriend-- with me being dp free i felt on the same emotional plain as everyone else.... so the feelings of happiness were so good.

i just kept thinking to myself, i'm a good person i know who i am and tried to open my eyes and live life...the way i was feeling wasn't the real me! i decided not hold back on things coz i felt DP'd just went for it---i was wasteing my life waiting for it to go....sumtimes actually it helped coz i didn't feel myself..lol

the last few years i have BEEN living and i loved every minute of it! strange thing is when non DP you can look back at the times when i was shy and talk about it and stuff..... i could turn dp on and off! i often thought about how i used to be..... but rarely! the person i was, was gone i had the real me back for the 1st time in my life proably! i'm soo proud for beating it and turning my life around! if i hadn't i wud probs be in a nut house by now.....

tho it came back last week..out the blue... i feel bad, not as many bad thoughts mainly just thinking about my past when i felt really bad! in sum respect i feel guilty! for feeling so bad in the past..it gets me down on the fact i missed so much... currently my head is just flooded with negative thoughts from the past!

---- think i've gone off the point abit about going with the flow.... all i'm saying is..... even though your head my bygetting you down and you have so much shit swimmimg about in there....you MUST maintain your routine! keep your working life ( i used to take time off etc). Keep doing everything (i used to put things off till i felt better). do things that make you feel good about yourself (gym socialising etc)...walk with your head up feel good about yourself  look in the mirror and say it!

eventually you find yourself holding on to dp and ya think what am i doing this for! i dont need it! it needs you more than you need it! and you can pushing it out your head..it'll no longer be top on your thought list..... once your at that stage your sub concious is back where it should be and your thinking and FEELING for yourself again.... i avoid triggers for a while! -- like putting myself in positions i used to feel anxious about....i avoid watching the news! and films with deep meanings, horror and aliens etc..keep off tea... generally stick to feel good things... until i feel so DP free that i can think about times in the past and bad things on the news and watch horror films etc.....

I've beat this before and i will get there again...positive!!!

sorry for the long post..lol


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for that post laserdog it was very inspirational. I had a similar experience when I was growing up in that I was quiet at school and I kept thinking that things would change when I went to college, then when it didnt I thought that my life would start when I went to university, but it didnt because I was still living the same way with the same views about myself. I keep trying to get my life going and live for the moment, its proving very difficult to ignore all my doubts and fears but I do have hope that things will change. Good luck.


----------

